# "International", a Garlatti Contract Build



## juvela (Feb 2, 2019)

-----

The course of this day's web wander chanced me to encounter this machine.

Many enthusiasts will be familiar with the numerous contract builds performed by major Italian producers such as Carnielli, Chiorda & Rizzato.

Garlatti executed a number of these as well.  Perhaps the best known being the famous Cinelli Riviera.

Cycle is a CL entry so the not-so-great imagery is that of the poster.


































Early 1970's date; hub locknuts will yield specific year.

Fitments are the same as those for this model exported to the U.S. as a Garlatti save that wheels are NISI tubulars instead of Maccari 27" steel.

Frame constructed with Agrati "ROMA" lugset nr. 000.8020/E/U.  Forkends are Agrati nr, 000.8010.  Left dropout is Agrati nr. 000.8002.  Shell is Agrati nr. 005.8057.

OMG chainset.  Campag Valentino gear ensemble.  Universal Sport centrepull brakeset.  3TTT Tourist stem & bar set.  Sheffield Corsa pedals.  Campag Nuovo Tipo hubs, large flange 36 hole. Agrati headset Nr. 000.4001.

Listing -

https://losangeles.craigslist.org/lgb/bik/d/long-beach-vintage-international-road/6783065574.html

This model of Garlatti from this early 1970's time in its normal dress -

https://budgetbicyclectr.com/1970-s-garlatti-road-bicycle.html

-----


----------



## juvela (Feb 18, 2019)

------

Addendum -

Received a message from member @T-Mar to advise that the International Bicycle Corporation was a Canadian company based in Toronto, Ontario.

Thank you T-Mar!  

------


----------



## harpon (Feb 18, 2019)

The chrome lugs though are distinctly Italian in nature through the 60's into the early 70's.  If it was assembled in Canada I'd bet the frame is still Italian.  The bottom bracket thread would give that away.  Nice bike- too bad the chrome is rusted to that degree.

That kind of set-up was often known as a "club racer " in it's day- a kind of meat and potatoes racing machine for the masses in Europe.


----------

